# Sewage Smell in my Laundry room.



## Katonah Medic (Nov 5, 2008)

25 year old house, Washroom waste pipe (copper) is first ,(or last) connection on the waste line before the exit main (cast) to my septic system outside. 

I can smell that sewage smell in the room, and in the washer tub. I just had the cesspool drained/cleaned/inspected/ in August. 

What does this mean? Can I add Ridex to the system? Does that help?

I don't have that smell at any of the sinks, or in the basement.


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Since the smell is also in the washer tub, I would look to see if the drain line for the washer has a trap installed. For some reason, people seem to "forget" to install traps on washer drains.


----------



## travelover (Nov 5, 2008)

Also do you have a floor drain in the laundry room? These can dry out leaving the trap empty and allowing sewer gas in.


----------



## triple D (Nov 6, 2008)

If the washer by chance was there when you bought the place, theres probably a reason they left it for you. I have owened washers that smelled like someone crapped behind them. So if it was there when you moved in, move it out. If the washer is new to house, do as majikdragon suggests and see if there is a pee trap at bottom of washer drain pipe. It should look like an upside down horse shoe bend at bottom of drain pipe. If that is not there, that could very well be the problem. Good luck, let us know please...


----------



## Katonah Medic (Nov 6, 2008)

So I checked the waste line again, It has a trap, and is not clogged. 

While I was in the basement my wife went on the computer and saw my post that I left on the screen. 

She laughs, and tells me my daughter had a poopie accident in her pants, which my wife had in the laundry basket.. for two days. Hence the sewage smell. As soon as she did the wash, the smell was gone. 

Thank you all for your input. I'm glad I dodged a bullet here. 

I've asked her to prewash in the future.


----------

